# JERSEY CITY | Provost Square | 38 fl x 2 | T/O



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.newyorkyimby.com/2012/08/more-jersey-city-news-provost-square-by.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*Toll Brothers moves on Jersey City residential project*












> Toll Brothers is moving ahead with a 38-story apartment building in Jersey City, putting an end to the battle to keep the project from being developed in a local arts district, the Wall Street Journal reported.
> 
> The first phase of Provost Square is a $185 million, 420-unit project that Toll will break ground on this spring with an eye toward a 2015 move-in date. The complete project, located in Jersey City’s Powerhouse Arts District, will eventually have 925 condo and rental units, retail space, a 550-seat performing arts space and a pedestrian plaza.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brazuca Surfer (May 13, 2007)

Nice towers.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*Now underway:* http://wirednewyork.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3795&page=275


tbal at wiredny


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

*June*



KenfromJersey said:


> Downtown Jersey City
> 
> 
> 20140603_115510 by drken10003, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## genierock (Jan 5, 2014)

Looks like the tower is rising quite rapidly, a view today with 70 Columbus on the background on the right:


----------



## genierock (Jan 5, 2014)

//double post by accident - browser lag! :nuts:


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This is topped out and almost fully clad.


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cladding is essentially done on tower 1. A few more windows have to be installed. They have finally started on the ground floor retail facades.



























The second tower will replace the ware house on the left and cover the blue building wrap, which is a TEMPORARY solution.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

The second tower, under construction, is on the market.

*In Jersey City’s burgeoning Powerhouse Arts District, 242 new condos hit the market*
https://ny.curbed.com/2017/7/13/15964424/jersey-city-provost-square-condos-for-sale



> This new 28-story tower is being developed by Toll Brothers City Living (think Pierhouse in Brooklyn Heights) and will bring 242 apartments to Provost Square in Downtown Jersey City.
> 
> The development had a soft launch on July 5, and already sales activity is pretty brisk, a representative for Toll Brothers informed Curbed. Now, sales are officially underway, and apartments here start from the low $400,000 and go up to $1.3 million. Condos come in studios through three-bedroom variants with apartments ranging in size from 563 square feet to just over 1,300 square feet. The project was designed by HLW International, and is located within the Powerhouse Arts District.


Construction of the second tower as of june 15th.



towerpower123 said:


> June 15th


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

nearing completion.



Oron Zchut said:


>


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Construction Rises On Third Phase Of Provost Square In Jersey City, New Jersey*


> Construction is rising on the third phase of Provost Square, a 33-story residential tower at 151 Bay Street in Jersey City‘s Powerhouse Arts District. Designed by SLCE Architects and developed by Toll Brothers, the structure will yield 259 residential units, 6,289 square feet of retail space, and a parking garage with 218 spaces. Twelve units will be designated as live-work units, with one for an artist in residence. CWG Construction Company is the general contractor for the property, which is located at the corner of Provost Street and Bay Street.
> 
> At the time of our last update in November 2020, demolition work had concluded on the interior portions of the old A&P Annex Building, with only its shell standing behind scaffolding and construction netting. Since then, work has begun on the new superstructure that will join with the old façade to form the podium of the tower.






































Construction Rises on Third Phase of Provost Square in Jersey City, New Jersey - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on the third phase of Provost Square, a 33-story residential tower from SLCE and Toll Brothers at 151 Bay Street in Jersey City.



newyorkyimby.com


----------

